# Missing Haffies!



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello! I am posting for my aunt. Her two, two year olds have been missing since July. They were sold at Dinkies Auction House in Montgomery, IN. They were sold by the barn owner, who she bought the horses from. My aunt bottle fed one of them, and has owned the other since birth. The first is Adonis, registered name is WJW Adonis, sold for $75. A full blaze that is kinda cut of on the left side up by his forelock and on his muzzle the white almost does a little swivel, I only have newborn photos of him, but can get more. The next is Snoopy. She took him in after the barn owner was going to let him die, his mother did not produce milk and the barn owner said oh well, he'll die in a few weeks. He just has a star. Snoopy is very small, and does not look almost 3. Was sold for $25. He is also very dark. Adonis is also almost three but is very light. They were thought to have gone to Kentucky, but could be anywhere. Since they were sold for so little, we fear the worst, slaughter. She just wants her babies back. If you have any idea where they are please contact me ASAP! Thanks you so much


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Have you contacted NetPosse?


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Have you contacted NetPosse?


Not yet. I think she is posting them tonight.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The kill buyers don't ship horses directly to the slaughter houses from the auctions. The horses go to the buyer's and the buyer will try to put some weight on them. They also hold them if prices should drop. The good news is, if you see a horse you'd like they will sell it to you. They are in this business to make money, not just have the horse's slaughtered.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I am so sad to hear about this  I will keep my eyes peeled. I remember when she brought them home, such cute little boogers!


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I am so sad to hear about this  I will keep my eyes peeled. I remember when she brought them home, such cute little boogers!


Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Some photos of them that BigBen's aunt sent me to share with the forum. 

Here is Adonis















And Snoopy


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks! I didnt have any recent ones, and I always forgot to ask for new ones!


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

I forgot how cute they were  They really filled out the last summer she had them. I was just thinking we would be trail riding on them this summer. We were actually really looking forward to it.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I live in Indiana so I'll keep an eye out for young Halfingers!


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

poundinghooves said:


> I live in Indiana so I'll keep an eye out for young Halfingers!



Thank you


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

You're welcome and also, if I were your aunt I'd post an ad on both the Indiana and Kentucky Craigslists and maybe some horse for sale websites since the person who bought them could be wanting to resell them or they may just be browsing around looking at horses. That's what I did when I was looking for Spirit and Goldie.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Were they ever found?


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

They have not been found.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

There were two haffies for sale yesterday as a team at Camelot. I believe they were mares though.


----------



## crazeepony (Dec 8, 2013)

Gosh! that would be hard to find them without a freeze-brand or something!


----------

